# scofield



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here it is almost beginning of may... scofield inflow from fish creek is about 50 cfs, the dam tender just upped the outflow to 65 cfs. not a good sign at this point.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

As I don't follow flows why is this bad? If they're increasing flow that must mean scofield is full or filling fast already, isn't that a good thing?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you check the flow of Clear Creek?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It means there is more going out then going in. 

So it is draining


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

scofield currently has 32,000 acre feet of water, full is 64,000. there are more tributaries to scofield than just fish creek but.... it started out the month with 30,000 and has only added 2000 acre feet all month long- so there isnt much coming in from the other sources. it will come up some, but it doesnt look like much, then likely drop pretty quick.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The water level is slightly higher than where it had been for about five years as of three years ago. Of course, it filled way up in 2011. The shore was very soft for about 5' from where it seemed to have dropped dramatically in just the last few weeks. I suppose that the melting of the ice would drop the water level.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I suppose that the melting of the ice would drop the water level.


Nope. 
Fill a glas with ice and water. Fill it right to the top. Let the ice melt, and check where the water level is. Right at the the top.


----------

